# Gathering of Semi Autos



## luvmyberetta (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Which ruger is that? Diggin the green


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Zach471 said:


> Which ruger is that? Diggin the green


Looks like either an SR9 or a SR40


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

You've got some BA handguns!


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Veerrrry nice collection!!


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Very nice collection.:smt1099:smt071:smt071:smt071


----------

